# How to Measure and Mix Chemicals for Spraying?



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm a newbie in mixing chemicals, I want to have a better understanding on how to mix chemicals in general. When using a bagged fertilizer it's easy to measure how much lbs of NPK we're applying because it by the percent. But when it comes to chemicals, I wasn't sure how much to put.

For example:

I bought a bag of AMS (Alpha Chemicals). I sprayed AMS following the 1.7 ounce per gallon from here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=211. Since AMS is 21-0-0, does that mean that 1.7 ounce of AMS powder has 0.375 ounce of Nitrogen?

For spoon feeding, I need .2lbs of nitrogen/M. If I'm spraying 1 Gallon/M, how how much of the powdered chemical do I need to mix with a gallon of water.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

For granular fertilizer:

Desired rate / % of active ingredient (nitrogen) = lbs per thousand

.2 / .21 = .95 pounds or 15.23 ounces

The tread you referenced is the recommended rate for mixing with ferrous sulfate.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Easyluck said:


> For granular fertilizer:
> 
> Desired rate / % of active ingredient (nitrogen) = lbs per thousand
> 
> ...


Thanks! So it's just the same as how you would measure a granular fert?


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Any fertilizer in a solid state would use that formula.

When using Liquid state fertilizers the formula changes.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Easyluck said:


> Any fertilizer in a solid state would use that formula.
> 
> When using Liquid state fertilizers the formula changes.


Thanks @Easyluck!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Do you usually water right after spraying AMS? Or I can wait overnight and water before sunrise?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If the leaves of your lawn are dry when you apply it, you can water it later.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> If the leaves of your lawn are dry when you apply it, you can water it later.


Yes leaves are dry when I sprayed it. I'll water it tomorrow 5AM. Thanks @g-man!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry, I read your post wrong. I read spread.

What rate you used of AMS? What carrier rate? And is this to a reno or mature lawn?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@shadowlawnjutsu read above ^


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

It's 0.2 lbs/M this is my reno.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Water it in. Even with a 2g water /ksqft carrier rate, I think it is too risky on a reno. AMS salt index is high and can lead to white tip burn.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Got it, thanks!


----------

